# Scratch built paper model of Polish narrow gauge locomotive and snow plow



## atst (Apr 8, 2011)

Welcome.
This is my first gallery on this forum, so I'm very curious of your opinion on my models.
I'd like to present a model of narrow-gauge locomotive PKS 3 (Powiatowe Koleje Sochaczeskie nr 3 - Sochaczew District Railways locomotive #3)and a plow snow onto the track 750 mm. Models are in 1:18 scale and are made of paper, only the wagon box is made ​​of wood. 
The models are static, with no drive. 
The originals are located in the museum railway in Sochaczew in Poland
Enjoy watching. (each picture is a link to the photo album)
   

   

 


And some details:


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Adam

The reason that your images didn't display, is because you had the width & height set to 1, which means a picture that is 1 pixel wide x 1 pixel high. If you are going to manually set the dimensions then just use the "width" and set it to 800.

Your models look really great, please keep sharing them with us.


----------



## atst (Apr 8, 2011)

Thank You SteveC. Can You tell me haw to change width & height from 1 to 800? I made test and there my pictures are clear, so I don't know what I did wrong here. 
Pozdrawiam 
Adam


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Adam

I don't know how/where you got the HTML code, but to see what it needs to look like.
[*] Use the "Quote" link located on the right side in the reply header of your originating reply.
[*] Then when the MLS HTML editor displays with the quoted text and pictures displayed.
[*] Just below the lower-left corner of the message content area you'll see 3 buttons (i.e. Normal, HTML, & Preview).
[*] By default the editor always comes up in the "Normal View" mode.
[*] Click the "HTML" button, and look for the value "200", and you'll see how the code needs to be.

The reason that I used the value of "200" was because I guessed that you wanted to provide a thumbnail image that could be clicked and take the user to your photo album to see the larger image. If you just want to display a single image on each line then use the value of "800" instead of the "200" that I used. The maximum width of images displayed on MLS is restricted to 800 pixels.
[/list]


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 13 Apr 2011 05:13 PM 
Adam

The reason that your images didn't display, is because you had the width & height set to 1, which means a picture that is 1 pixel wide x 1 pixel high. If you are going to manually set the dimensions then just use the "width" and set it to 800.

Your models look really great, please keep sharing them with us.










Steve -

What makes you say the images don't display?

They display fine for me - then when I click on any of them it takes me to a photo album with more images.


This is what I see on the mls site - only more of it if I scroll:


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Knut

That's because, until I went in and modified the HTML the pictures were being told via the HTML code to display the images in a 1 x 1 format.









Like the following: (if you feel adventuresome the links are there find them and click one and go to Adam's album)








Welcome.
This is my first gallery on this forum, so I'm very curious of your opinion on my models.
I'd like to present a model of narrow-gauge locomotive PKS 3 (Powiatowe Koleje Sochaczeskie nr 3 - Sochaczew District Railways locomotive #3)and a plow snow onto the track 750 mm. Models are in 1:18 scale and are made of paper, only the wagon box is made ​​of wood. 
The models are static, with no drive. 
The originals are located in the museum railway in Sochaczew in Poland
Enjoy watching. (each picture is a link to the photo album)
   

   

 


And some details:


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 13 Apr 2011 05:54 PM 
Knut

That's because, until I went in and modified the HTML the pictures were being told via the HTML code to display the images in a 1 x 1 format.












WoW !!

I'm impressed - you're right on top of things.

Excellent.

(And I mean that, honestly)


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

The models are great! At 1/18 scale, am I right to think that these are all scratchbuilt and not from kits? I love the interior detail. Do you have any closer shots of the locomotive? 
Great work! 
Chris


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, great work indeed! The detailing is tremendous!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice work. Are there plans for that plough, or did you take it from measurements and photographs? 

My father was at the museum in Sochaczew just last week and has some pictures (over 8 gig) that I have yet to review.


----------



## atst (Apr 8, 2011)

Thank you for your response and kind words. 
To build my models I use pictures and bluprints from internet, sometimes to have corect dimension of my stock I use existing paper models, like in this case. 
This is cover of this publishing: 
Sometimes I use free paper model from the internet. Soon I will show You biult in this way model of 0-4-0 Porter  
Pozdrawiam 
Adam


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Adam, most excellent work! Pozdrowienia z Tokio, Zubi


----------

